# Chicks in Tote but aggressive



## Jo11050 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have three chicks that are 3 and 4 weeks old.
-Black Australorp
-Barred Rock
-Rhode Island Red

They have been in a big plastic storage container (like what you put your Christmas lights in for storage). Yesterday, I noticed that the Red is bleeding at the tail. I removed him and put him in a separate tote. He is sad and chirping incessantly. My questions are:
-How do I avoid this? (They can't be in a coop yet because it's too cold here in AZ.) 
-Do you think the Barred Rock is going to keep doing this? (I am sure it's because the Rhode Island Red is a different color from the other two.)
-When do I re-introduce them?
-How do I re-introduce them since there isn't a lot of room for a cage or a divider in the tote?

Thank you!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They probably need a bigger brooder. I found a large appliance box and shortened so I could lean over it. We covered the extra card board with a plastic trash bag for water proofing the bottom. Newspaper and pine chips on top of that so I could roll the paper and chips up and discard about once a week. I have never had the pecking issue. I think you could put them together and they will be too busy exploring the box too peck at each other.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, and if it's not in a protected area , you'll want to cover it with a frame made with chicken wire made to fit the box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It would be nice to have more information about them. I've never heard of chicks doing that at such a young age. 

Patty is right about space though. And boredom can cause bad behavior too. My preference for brooding chicks was to have them in a cage that allowed for them to see the outside world.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's too soon for it to be a pecking order issue. Sounds like overcrowding to me as well, time to expand. Ensure they have plenty of chick starter feed to eat and clean fresh water to drink.
Put neosporin on the RIR's wounds to help it heal and prevent infection.


----------



## Jo11050 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your help. I put them in a larger container and hoping that the space will solve the issue. I appreciate all your feedback.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great. Give us updates.


----------

